# Lets see everyones indoor enclosures!!!



## morloch (Jun 22, 2012)

I am slowly building Morloch a new home,, he is outgrowing his!! I would love to see lots of pics from everyone !! I really want to build a double decker,,, please post some pics and show what you have created!!! 

Here are a few of Morlochs home,


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 22, 2012)

My habitat~


----------



## morloch (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow!! That's sweet!! What kind of wood did you use?!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2012)

Not a double decker but has a second level balcony 
(clamp light no longer used)


----------



## morloch (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow!! I really like that too!! So many great ideas,, lovin it,, thanks guys!


----------



## expo tort (Jun 22, 2012)

Not double but can be made as big as you want.I took this at night and the only light is his basking, I was about to turn it off.


----------



## morloch (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovin it!!!,,, bring it on!! Getting great ideas!!!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is The Trash Mahal. 
The most overbuilt pile of other peoples garbage ever repurposed into a tort enclosure.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2012)

Sheesh! When can we all place our 'trash' orders!!!!!?????


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 22, 2012)

Not the best photos...


----------



## morloch (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol, u guys are great! Everyone is so creative!!


----------



## Casey666 (Jun 23, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Here is The Trash Mahal.
> The most overbuilt pile of other peoples garbage ever repurposed into a tort enclosure.


thats the best tort encloser ive ever seen!!!!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

Casey666 said:


> thats the best tort encloser ive ever seen!!!!



Thank you. 
The only way I was going to get away with keeping my tortoises in the family room was to make it more of a showpiece and not an eyesore in the corner. 
Now my wife is proud of it and likes showing it off to her friends. 
It's not a very efficient design though. 
I think a closed chamber would be more practical. 
I don't even want to know what it's costing me to run 600 W of lighting to keep my temperatures right. 
I have to add about a half a gallon of water with the Hudson sprayer every couple of days to keep my substrate damp. 
I also have a humidifier piped in that runs for 15 minutes at the top of each hour. 
That being said I do personally like an open table so I can have easy access anytime for maintenance or just to bother my torts.


----------



## morloch (Jun 23, 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## clare n (Jun 23, 2012)

Trash mahal is brilliant!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

clare n said:


> Trash mahal is brilliant!



Thank You,

Let's not hijack Morloch's thread. 
If you want to talk to me about my enclosure feel free to PM me or look for my thread "The Trash Mahal finally finished". From a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## morloch (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for all the pics!! I have already borrowed some great ideas from all of u!! Don't worry your not hijacking my thread, lolðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒI'd love to see more!


----------



## TheValve (Jun 25, 2012)

The trash Mahal is totally awesome and had inspired me and also helped to convince my wife that an indoor enclosure can be attractive! Plans are now afoot!!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jun 25, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Here is The Trash Mahal.
> The most overbuilt pile of other peoples garbage ever repurposed into a tort enclosure.



WOW! That is awesome!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are two of my Redfoot indoor enclosures, and how I built them last year. It's a long thread, but turned out quite well in the end...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Redfoot-Indoor-Enclosure-Swedish-Style#axzz1yolEkra3


----------

